# I need to pee!



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

what does one do when both chis are sleeping blissfully on your lap but you really need to pee
(this is my current dilema)
help!
lol :lol: actualy dont make me laugh, it makes it worse
mia
x


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

When I gotta pee, I gotta pee. LOL


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL

Well....I don't THROW them off, but I do gently move them to a place I think they'll be comforable and go take care of my business. But they usually get up and move from where I put them anyway.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

:lol: I brave the indignant looks for disturbing them and go down the hall to take care of business! :lol: After all they don't mind waking me up for the same reason.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I hold it, unless it's major "I got to PEEEEE" then I gently place him in his basket....

He rarely falls asleep on me anymore as he is soooo hyper so if and when he does I try to savor the moment


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Great thread!

Thanks :lol:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol well thankgod! they woke up off their own accord, crises over phew
mia
x


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

This is sort of on topic. I was driving home from my parents' house this morning with Lily in her crate in the back. I stopped for gas and realized *I* had to pee. I parked the car in the shade (not a hot day anyway) and went inside to find a ladies' room. Line out to here ----------->. I couldn't bear the thought of leaving Lily in the car more than a minute or two so I left without taking care of business. I only had to hold it another two hours until we got home. :shock:

Maybe we all need catheters so we don't have to disturb our babies when nature calls. :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not too good to stop when driving places and pee behind a bush. But usually, if I'm doing that, Cooper's peeing on the bush with me. :lol:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, we would all have healthier bladders if we went to pee as soon a nature calls, but I'm one of the worst for not wanting to disturb my little boy if he is blissfully sleeping in my lap! :roll:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

When Gadget is sitting on me and I have to pee I get up and carry him to the potty with me because he will get up anyway and follow me in there... I can't go in the bathroom with out him following me... And if I am taking shower he wants in the shower with me...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Mia - now Im wetting myself at you :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL I hold it for as long as I can and then I put Sadie on the ground and rush to the bathroom! I really hate disturbing her but when you gotta go, you gotta go!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL right now, 68% of us hold it as long as we can! The things we do for our babies... :wink:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I will try wait as long as possible! but when i am the verge of "argh need to go need to go!!!" i place him under the blankets and tip toe off so he doesnt follow but he does anyway.

hehe i wonder who put pee where they are lol... :roll: :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I have to say, I pee a lot and when I've got to go, I go. LoL! :lol: I take a high blood pressure pill that is a fluid pill and I just can't hold it. It sucks though cause Hershey lays right against my leg and I have to get up so much it is constantly disturbing him. I try to just set him aside but he always gets up and lays right where I was sitting until I get back. If he is not too pooped out, he will follow he to the bathroom and bug me as I pee. LOL! :laughing8:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I take a fluid pill, so there is no holding it for me. :lol: But, even before I took fluid pills, I couldn't hold it - when I have to go, I have to go now! :lol: Jazzy is used to me disturbing her. At night, I normally have to get up to go at least three times.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

One of the pills I take for high blood pressure is a diuretic too so yeah, when I gotta go, I gotta go. Once however I was on an international flight back from Australia and was in the midst of doing a pee in the loo when the plane very suddenly hit bad turbulence and I lost my balance (I 'hover' over public loos rather sit directly on seat). Need I say more??? 

Sorry, to change the subject but I guess this is indirectly linked. A little while back there was talk of installing some 'squat toilets' in NZ for the more recent Asian immigrants who apparently stand on top(!!!) of the toilet seats and then squat to use the loos. :shock: Apparently some of the seats were damaged by stiletto heels even (what an incredible balancing act that would be!) :shock: So hehe, do you folks sit on the public loo seats or 'hover' like I do??? I read somewhere that Posh Spice 'hovers' when she goes loo so that made me feel more normal??? :roll: :scratch:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I, personally will hold for as long as possible! I absolutely love it when Milo snuggles with me. He looks absolutely angelic! I have tried gently moving him and he will normally wake up as soon as I set him down and more often than not, he will follow me to the bathroom and sit outside the door! He just sits and waits patiently.... Awwwww, chi love!


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I admit, I jump up and run to the bathroom. However, my chi just runs after me, jumps up on my lap while I'm taking care of business and tries to continue her nap, only to be disturbed again when I'm done. Then we go back to blissful snuggles on the couch!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I'm not too good to stop when driving places and pee behind a bush. But usually, if I'm doing that, Cooper's peeing on the bush with me. :lol:



Me either..i've peed behind many a bush in my day. I've also peed in a cup in the back seat. I'm not picky when i need to go. :shock:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I can't stand to disturb Diego when he's soundly sleeping...luckily I have a bladder like a camel! :lol: If I can't hold it, I usually take him with me. And to answer the public toilet question...I always hover, I would never sit on one without lining it with at least 3 layers first!!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too good to stop when driving places and pee behind a bush. But usually, if I'm doing that, Cooper's peeing on the bush with me. :lol:
> ...


Living in SA, when we go on hols we drive huge distances so the whole of the eastern cape belongs to me by now. I'm still working on the Free State. I really don't pee a lot in general, but I just go when I need to and Miellie follows. I have also decided to make a toilet out of Miellie's bed as she has decided to make a toilet out of mine. He-he!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh this is a funny thread! I actually take Reuben WITH me...he stays right on my lap...doesn't bother him in the least...not even curious...
Jill


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I hate disturbing Chico. I will literally hold until I'm about to burst.


----------



## FJW (Sep 14, 2004)

I pick them up gently, put them back down in my chair, tell them softly "I'll be right back" and run for the bathroom...only to find they have followed me! :lol:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

:lol: this is funny-I have a pillow where Maddie and scrappt laid on --but maddie is always on top on me -so, I try to hold it if i can --if not I go and the follow me --lucky for me the couch is right next to the bathroom so i dont have leave my babies for a long time


----------

